# Plowing with a 2 wheel drive????



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

Hi all, looking for some input again! I currently have 3 trucks equipped for snow plowing (86 Ford 8000, 82 GMC 1 ton dump and an 86 GMC 1 ton rack) the 2 GMC's are 4x4 gas engines. I am in the grounds maintenance business, not strictly plowing only, and had to make a decision. My 1 ton dump is obviously old but in great shape. Some little things were starting to go wrong and I didn't want to get caught breaking down in the middle of landscape season so I went out and bought a new 2002 Chevy 3500 dump. Its a 2 wheel drive gas engine. My goal was if I was going to buy a new truck it would be a diesel with 4 wheel drive but I just couldn't afford that right now. I didn't buy this truck with the expectations of doing snow removal with it since I have the other 3 but was wondering if you can plow effectively with a 2 wheel drive vehicle? Even though the 2 GMC's are 4x4's, I have seldom had to use 4 wheel drive while plowing with them. Just wondering what your thoughts are before I invest any money into putting a plow on this truck. Thanx.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You will need load boosters for the front end to help support the weight of the plow.
Keep at least 2000# in the body at all times, very agressive tread pattern for the rear, flat open lots, hills will be a killer, locker in the rear would have been a good option, I hope you were able to get one. Plow with the storm, and keep a snatch strap hooked right up to the back of the truck, and a cell phone handy.
Anyone can plow with a 4x4 but it takes real talent to plow with a 4x2.
I wont get into why you didnt get the 4x4 option, but an extra 2K over the life of the truck loan would not have been very much extra in payments.
Dino


----------

